# New Paphs



## Tony (Oct 17, 2006)

I picked up these two today.

Paph Oberhausen's Diamant












Should look something like this:





(Not my picture)

Paph Sacred Dancer











Should look like this:






or this:





(Again, not my pictures)


The Oberhausen's Diamant has not bloomed yet, any idea when I could expect it to do so? I know sanderianum hybrids can be slow, but this is a pretty big plant, five mature growths and two new ones.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 17, 2006)

nice! I love O's Diamant!


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2006)

dude that Paph Oberhausen's Diamant is serious! how many growths? i count 6.


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

Serious fairreanum in that second cross. I would imagine neither have had enough light if they haven't bloomed. The sure seem large enough!


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2006)

The O's Diamant has 5 mature gowths and two starts, not yet bloomed. I put it with my Brassias, so it should get enough light now. The Sacred Dancer looks to be reliable boomer, it has old spikes on all the mature growths. The grower couldn't remember if it is an alba or coloratum, but it was made with fairrianum album.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice purchases


----------



## TADD (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the Sacred Dancer of course!


----------



## cdub (Oct 18, 2006)

Whoa give those plants a bath!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2006)

WooHoo, nice. Is it a secret where you got them?oke:


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2006)

NYEric said:


> WooHoo, nice. Is it a secret where you got them?oke:



They're from Mary's Orchids in Lake Worth, FL. My order from Bloomfield just came in too, from left to right: spicerianum, malipoense, and Fanaticum.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

Lovely looking plants there...
Wednesdays and Thursdays are like Christmas!


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2006)

They sure are. My order from Carter and Holmes will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

somones on a shopping spree!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2006)

Marco said:


> somones on a shopping spree!!




Hi, my name is Tony and I'm a Paphaholic....


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is my order from Carter and Holmes.
Left to right: Phrag Hanne Popow, Paph Henrietta Fujiwara, Brs caudata alba, Paph lowii, Paph henryanum, and a freebie, Paph St Swithin.


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice! Good size plants too! You shouldn't have to wait too too long for the lowii and St. Swithin to bloom.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2006)

sweet haul tony...got anything line up oke:


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2006)

Nothing else in the works, but I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool haul. Carter and Holmes is supposed to be not to far from my Dad's too so hopefully I can stop there when I go to visit him.


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, Marco, I lied. I picked these three up today from Odom's Orchids.

Brassia Santa Barbara 'Riverbend' 
It was way overgrown in a 6 inch pot, so I put it in a basket with a mix of spagnum and styrofoam peanuts.







Paph druryi
This was the last one, they said most of theirs died before they could sell them. I think it may be because it was potted in pure sphagnum moss. I put it in a bark mix, there were a few rotten roots but it still has a fair number of good ones. 







Paph Julius
Two mature growths and a new one, maybe it will think about blooming within the next decade.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow I'm jealous, the only thing I've gotten delivered this week was a few bags of saltwater "bugs".

Jon
________
Ipad guide


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2006)

Good luck w/ that Julius, looks nice! Mine is in sheath....but don't tell it I told you so... Sly thing.

I got a Lady Isabel this week but it is decidedly smaller than I expected and had a lot of rotted roots. Normans. phhfftt! 
Really, it's not that bad, but their photo was deceptive. I was trying to get something bigger than what I already had and...um...no.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2006)

Tony said:


> Ok, Marco, I lied. I picked these three up today from Odom's Orchids.



Nice pick ups Tony. I have a feeling someones gonna have growing problems soon cause those plants are gonna get bigger and your grow space is just gonna get smaller. :rollhappy: I have a bunch of sanderianum hybrid seedlings thats are working their way there. oke:


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm in Florida, I can just put stuff outside if it gets too big. I've already done that with a few of my Brassias.


----------



## plntlady (Oct 27, 2006)

They look fantastic.
I was out at the grocers this morning and picked up
5 slippers (alba marginata I believe) with no labels.
The clerk said there was a problem with shipment
so she sold them to me at a considerable discount.
(Regular price $29.99 sale $2.99)


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2006)

I ordered 3 Paph Geoffrey Hands (roths. x tigrinum) seedlings from Hausermann's today. I couldn't resist two of my favorites crossed together.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice plants, lovely Brassia


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2006)

These came in today from Norman's Orchids. I was disappointed by the size of most of them, all except the sanderianum were advertised as NBS, but the only one I could see blooming anytime soon is the Iantha Stage. I am reserving final judgment until I hear back from their customer service department, but they sure didn't make a good first impression.

Left to right: Harold Koopowitz, sanderianum, rothschildianum, hangianum x roths., and Iantha Stage.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised that Norman's is getting away with selling a hangianum hybrid.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2006)

Why? Aren't all hybrids legal?


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 1, 2006)

Tony said:


> Why? Aren't all hybrids legal?


Unfortunately not. Check out the discussion here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=788
I'm of the camp that thinks all hybrids should be legal.

It comes down to the legality of the parent plants all the way down the line.

Don't worry, I'm not calling the feds on you!

Edit: I don't think you have anything to worry about. I'm just surprised that a huge vendor like Norman's has the cajones or lack of research to offer a hangianum hybrid for sale.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy Tony, you're sure going to be upset when it snows in Fla. next month. [Result of non-existent Global Warmingoke: ]


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Boy Tony, you're sure going to be upset when it snows in Fla. next month. [Result of non-existent Global Warmingoke: ]



 Did I miss something?


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 1, 2006)

Tony said:


> Did I miss something?



Maybe he is making an analogy about your chances of hearing back from the Norman's customer support people? I don't really know.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2006)

Nope, you shouldn't miss the harmless poke of petty jealousy. NOT serious.


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 2, 2006)

nice finds


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, no response from Norman's, so a big thumbs down for them, I'll spend my money elsewhere in the future.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 2, 2006)

Tony said:


> Well, no response from Norman's, so a big thumbs down for them, I'll spend my money elsewhere in the future.


After hearing other horror stories, I think that's a wise decision!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Tony,

Norman's follows a pattern. They send decent plants sometimes, but eventually, will send you a real dog. They have major pest problems so make sure you quarantine the new plants and check them over really good before you add them to your regular growing area.

Once you get a total crap plant from them, you will have a hard time getting a response from customer service, which is just one guy who is a real douchebag. He is arrogant beyond belief. You will probably have to get him on the phone if at all.

They might replace a sick plant, or one mislabeled, but don't expect it if you have any other complaints. After this happened to me, I swore them off forever. Then I started reading threads all over the place about how crappy they can be in the service department. 

I hate them as a business, and they are never getting another dime from me. I hope you develop the same commitment.


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2006)

They won't see another dime from me. The plants they sent me are undersized, with roots that are mediocre at best, and potted in badly decomposed bark. I had to move the roths and Iantha Stage to smaller pots after removing all the dead roots. There are plenty of other vendors who are a pleasure to buy from, I'm done with Norman's.

Edit: I noticed they now have a Paph helenae hybrid listed, that's another illegal one isn't it?


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 2, 2006)

Another reason I dislike them is that they registered orchids.com. I'd much rather an educational organization (not referencing AOS, actually) have that URL than some crappy company with terrible customer service.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 2, 2006)

Tony said:


> Edit: I noticed they now have a Paph helenae hybrid listed, that's another illegal one isn't it?



As far as I know, yep!


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

I will never order from normans unless im desperate


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 2, 2006)

Real nice looking plants!

Congratulations!


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2006)

These came in today from Orchids by Hausermann, Paph Geoffrey Hands (roths x tigrinum). Now this is what a NBS roths hybrid should look like! :drool:


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 3, 2006)

Now those are nice looking plants!


----------



## Carol (Nov 5, 2006)

Tony,

Did you order the Paphs from Fox Valley Orchids which has a small establishment located in the Hausermann Greenhouses? I stopped there during Chicagoland Fesitval and was quite impressed.

Carol


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2006)

They may be from Fox Valley, their website redirects to Hausermann's when you click the catalog link.


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2006)

These came in today from Carter and Holmes. I ordered a bunch of bare-root dugups, and was expecting fairly small seedlings. The plants they sent were huge, and they threw in two free bonus plants!

Front row: Pinnochio, Clifton Booth, Jerry Spence, PEoY
Back Row: Oberhausen's Diamant, St Swithin, Transdoll


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

Mmmm, nice aircones, a man after my own heart. My only regret growing in S/H is that I cannot use them any longer. 

Nice looking plants, too. You've been having a ball lately, huh?


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2006)

It's good to be back in the hobby. I have six years of time lost to make up for.


----------

